# NEW Thread! SR20DET swap info.



## Redirwol1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok. I have recently aquired a 1990 Nissan 240SX Hatchback(fastback). Now I am newbie when it comes to nissans, but I do know how to swap engines and do wire harnesses and what not. So anyways. 

I was wondering if someone could give me info on what all is necessary on a swap? Of course the engine, tranny, ecu, harness, etc is a given. Should I go with the Red top or Black top engine? Is there a motor mount kit to buy? Linkages? What fabrication is necessary? What are the best power adders for the best dollar? And another thing, is what about the wire harness? A friend of mine said it needs to be rewired? repinned? 

I will appreciate any info or links that will be helpful, but I do not want someone to post "go here, this guy did it", or "this guy has it done".....just TECH and HOW TO links. An article that shows the steps would be awesome.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh man, there must be 100,000 posts on your questions. Some of these guys must get tired of spitting the same stuff out again and again. I'm a CA man, but I'll tell you to check out the FULL AND DETAILED TUTORIAL for the SR20DET swap on www.srswap.com. They even have wiring diagrams. Othewise, just SEARCH.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

google alone shows up with like 4 different mags going through SR20 install in a S13/14 chassis.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Engine swap phases*



kane2g said:


> google alone shows up with like 4 different mags going through SR20 install in a S13/14 chassis.


Sport Compact Car was very informative in their swap. I remember the days when I wanted an SR20... I went from RB26DETT to SR20DET to RB20DET to CA18DET in terms of engine desires. Notice the reduction in price at each phase...
I finally wound up with a CA18DET.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Redirwol1 said:


> Ok. I have recently aquired a 1990 Nissan 240SX Hatchback(fastback). Now I am newbie when it comes to nissans, but I do know how to swap engines and do wire harnesses and what not. So anyways.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give me info on what all is necessary on a swap? Of course the engine, tranny, ecu, harness, etc is a given. Should I go with the Red top or Black top engine? Is there a motor mount kit to buy? Linkages? What fabrication is necessary? What are the best power adders for the best dollar? And another thing, is what about the wire harness? A friend of mine said it needs to be rewired? repinned?
> 
> I will appreciate any info or links that will be helpful, but I do not want someone to post "go here, this guy did it", or "this guy has it done".....just TECH and HOW TO links. An article that shows the steps would be awesome.



Go for either the *S13* Red or *S13* Black

black is a newer SR that was made in japan from 94 to 98 that was in the Kouki 180sx. Redtop was made from 91 to 94. Engines are basically the same with the Black usually having fewer miles. Redtop is cheaper.

You can find the rest of the info at heavythrottle.com or phase2motortrend.com

Don't feel like explaining it...too much info


----------

